# Dumprep.exe hangs



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 11, 2006)

*ONLY FOR HARDCORE WINDOWS XP TROUBLESHOOTERS & GEEKS*

I have Windows XP SP2 with all the latest updates installed.
I have an AMD64 3200+ system.

Since last few days, I've been facing a serious problem.
Whenever I simply click on a video file (not open it) or open any other program, my Windows freezes.
I am not able to do anything like click anywhere on the screen, can't run any other program & keyboard presses have no response.
The only thing that works is task manager.

When I run the task manager, I noticed that there was program called dumprep.exe in the Processes tab.
It takes around 128 MB memory & 100% CPU.
When I close it using the End Process command, it closes & the CPU as well as memory usage returns to normal.
But then also Windows does not respond.
I eventally have to close Explorer.exe using the End Process command & then restart it using New Task.
But even after then I encounter the problem & not only with videos but other programs as well.

I have not been able to found any satisfactory or related results on Google.

I don't know what's the problem.
Kindly look into the matter.

I don't want to reinstall Windows. I want to leave it as a last option.


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 11, 2006)

1. Does this problem occur in safe mode?
2. Do you have updated video drivers?
3. Do you have the updated Patches for MS WinXP?
4. Do you have integrated video or a separate video card? Integrated=> How much shared RAM, Separate=>Brand, model and RAM used...
5. Have you considered the possibility of a virus? What antivirus are you using, is it uptodate? If you use Broadband, do you have a firewall running? 6. Try disabling Error Reporting service and see how things work? Do you end up getting reboots?

Arun


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 11, 2006)

1. Haven't yet tried the safe mode.
2. I have updated video drivers.
3. I have latest & updated patches installed.
4. I have seperate graphics card - Nvidia GeForce FX5200 with 128 MB RAM.
5. Checked for virus, spywares. Found nothing. Using Pc-Cillin 2002 antivirus & Zonealarm Pro 6.5.722.000 firewall. Using broadband.
6. Disabled "Error Reporting" but still face the problem. I don't need to reboot my system.


----------



## blueshift (Jul 11, 2006)

Completely Disable it from Startup in MSConfig. Worked in my case.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 12, 2006)

"dumprep.exe" is not on my startup list.


----------



## Igwok (Jul 12, 2006)

Do you have DivX installed?

I too had this problem and after disabling dumprep.exe, Windows Explorer would just shut down completely. I eventually tracked a cause back to the DivX Codec, which after uninstalling prevented the problem.

Reinstalling did not help much but I found that the problem manifested itself when Windows Explorer tried to get information regarding the files. My best solution at present is to set Explorer to anything but 'List Details' and to select files you wish to play before any information bubbles appear. 

Does anyone know how to stop the information bubble appearing?

Igwok


----------



## blueshift (Jul 12, 2006)

@g_goyal2000
Then disable Error Reporting Service from the Services list.

@Igwok
could you post a screenshot of 'information bubble'?


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 12, 2006)

blueshift said:
			
		

> @g_goyal2000
> Then disable Error Reporting Service from the Services list.


I don't understand how it will help, cos eventually windows will still face the problem & explorer will still hang and instead of first ending dumprep.exe, I will have to close explorer.exe first.



			
				Igwok said:
			
		

> Do you have DivX installed?
> 
> I too had this problem and after disabling dumprep.exe, Windows Explorer would just shut down completely. I eventually tracked a cause back to the DivX Codec, which after uninstalling prevented the problem.


Yes, I have DivX Bundle v6.2.5, which is the latest, installed.
I have not yet tried uninstalling the codec but will try & see the results. If the problem is indeed with the codec, then I will contact the DivX team & install an older version of the codec till a solution is given by them.

I have also started getting "Windows Data Execution Prevention" dialog box with Windows Explorer in the program name when the occurs.

Till then keep posting your solutions, replies or other queries relating to this problem.

Thanks.


----------



## JennyDivX (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Here is a patch for this problem with DivX 6.2.5. This issue will be solved in the next release. Thanks

*community.divx.com/forum/viewTopic.php?id=1353


----------



## blueshift (Jul 13, 2006)

g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> I don't understand how it will help, cos eventually windows will still face the problem & explorer will still hang and instead of first ending dumprep.exe, I will have to close explorer.exe first.



Did you tried that?
Dumprep.exe is an error reporting tool. If you disable that service then I think the error will not be reported.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 13, 2006)

blueshift said:
			
		

> Dumprep.exe is an error reporting tool. If you disable that service then I think the error will not be reported.


Well, if u'll carefully read my previous reply to your solution, u'll understand that it doesn't matter whether I disable the service or not, I will still have the problem on my hand, except that I won't be notified of an error & will still have to end exporer.exe directly.

*Anyway, I tried disabling the service & still faced the problem.
*Until now.


			
				JennyDivX said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Here is a patch for this problem with DivX 6.2.5. This issue will be solved in the next release. Thanks
> 
> *community.divx.com/forum/viewTopic.php?id=1353


Thanks for u'r reply.
I had sent a query to DivX team & received the same response.
I had already downloaded the patch, installed & now am not facing any problem.
Thanks for providing me a *correct *solution.


----------



## neal_rocks (Nov 24, 2008)

the link to the page to download that patch is not working it says page not found so  can any one tell  me where can i get that patch


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Nov 24, 2008)

This problem happens with me too, this is caused due to the Dumping of registry which is initiated by Drwin.exe, so in simple words disabling the error reporting might solve the problem

Why have you dug out 2 years old post for this "neal_rocks" ????


----------

